# Escort r/d wiring DIY



## scm53 (Dec 31, 2005)

Looking to use wire an outlet for my Escort 9500ix using the Escort direct wire kit. My goal is to tap into the power in the microphone/light panel in my X3 similar to the DIYs posted here for the replacement dimming mirror upgrades. Blend Mounts, which are the best solution I've seen for attaching to the mirror, ship their BMW version on the 21st, so it is time to finally pull the trigger.

Anyone have any experience doing this? Have several questions if anyone has ever gone down this road. Thanks in advance.


----------

